# Favorite blue and purple eyeshadow for NC45 ladies



## makeupgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello ladies, I'm new here. I was wondering what blue or purple eyeshadow is the favorite of NC45 ladies. Please if possible, provide the name and brand. I'm looking for a blue and purple eyeshadow that looks great on my skintone. Thanks ladies in advance


----------



## Starry (Jan 4, 2008)

I like to use both the violet and the teal pigments with a black base, if you are looking for something bright and bold.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks starry, I was looking for something for everyday use.


----------



## faifai (Jan 4, 2008)

NYX Chrome eyeshadow in Hard Core, a beautiful blue with gold and light green shimmer. The texture/color payoff are like Bare Minerals eye glimmers.

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania in Purple.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am an NC50
I love Milan Minerals Mineral Dusts in Extassy and Passion Play which are Purples.

For Blues - I love Mattese NYC's Mineral Eyeshadow in A-List which is a Midnight Blue
I also loved that Blue from Mac's C-Shock Line.
From Milan Minerals, I love the Mineral Dust in Black-N-Blue, Teal Me No Lies (Teal Blue) and Blue Jeans.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 4, 2008)

This isn't an everyday color necessarily but I would try MAC eyeshadow in clarity. I love it!


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you ladies, I'm writing all of these suggestions down. I can't wait to start looking.


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello!

I love blue e/s!  My faves are MAC Deep Truth, Freshwater, Tilt.  Oh, and Wet n Wild e/s trios in the blues- I don't know the name.
For purples, MAC Parfait Amour, Beautiful Iris, Floral Fantasy, and Milani Shock.


----------



## Isabel101 (Jan 6, 2008)

Mac Freshwater is a beautiful blue and Milani Shock is a gorgeous purple. I love them both.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 6, 2008)

MAC Freshwater and Waternymph(LE) for purples Violet Pigment and Stars n' Rockets

Urban Decay Adore, Peace, and for purples Ransom or Fishnet

Milani Shock or the Wild Violets Quad is gorgeous


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, you ladies are good


----------



## nunu (Jan 7, 2008)

my fave blues are flashtrack, contrast, moons reflection, freshwater tilt, deep truth and teal pigment

my fave purples are fig 1, poisen pen, parafit amour and beauty marked.

plum purples: sketch, cranberry, nocturnelle and hepcat.

hth


----------



## garnetmoon (Jan 7, 2008)

Blue favs: NYX Aquamarine trio (particularly the middle blue shade), MAC Blue pigment (LE-Rebelrock), Aire de Blu pigment (LE-Danse), NYX Alantic e/s, MAC Naval Blue pigment

Purple favs: Wild & Crazy Purple Rock (texture can be hard to work w/ sometimes but the color is awesome!!), MAC Mi'lady (LE-Antiquitease), Milani Wild Violets Quad, NYX Violet, Daffodil, & Beauty Queen e/s


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Jan 11, 2008)

Milani Wild Violets Quad and Iman African Violet for the Crease/Outer V


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 11, 2008)

moons refection and creme de violet

cdv takes alot of work for me to get it as intense as it is in the pan but i do love the actual shade of it, its a warmer purple so it looks good on my skin


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 11, 2008)

For blue, NARS Underworld. It's a dark,dark, stormy blue and silvery gray blue duo.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 11, 2008)

For blues: 
MAC  Moonflower
MAC  Freshwater
MAC  Teal Pigment
MAC  Blue Pigment
MAC  Deep Truth

For Purple:
MAC  Stars and Rockets
MAC  Violet Pigment
MAC  Floral Fantasy
UD  Fishnet
MAC  Hepcat


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE purples and getting into blues right now. I find that any purple would work well... 

I'm NC 44/45 and use (all MAC):

Purples: 
Digit ...(me with digit on the lid)




and Parfait amour which I use all the time (on me and my little sis she's NW something)







Blues: Freshwater I really like... here's a picture of me wearing it...





And also Parrot - I bought it just to buy it and I heart it!

Hope that helped a bit


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 12, 2008)

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whit fondation do you use in nc44? by the way your beautiful!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Oh, I LOVE purples and getting into blues right now. I find that any purple would work well... 

I'm NC 44/45 and use (all MAC):

Purples: 
Digit ...(me with digit on the lid)




and Parfait amour which I use all the time (on me and my little sis she's NW something)







Blues: Freshwater I really like... here's a picture of me wearing it...





And also Parrot - I bought it just to buy it and I heart it!

Hope that helped a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 12, 2008)

blues: steamy, parrot, l'oreal showy, nyx pigment ocean blue

purples: trax, beauty marked, sketch, take wing quad, maybeline amethyst, nyx pigment purple pearl


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

I use studio fix fluid plus for both NC44 & NC45...and thanks


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Oh, I LOVE purples and getting into blues right now. I find that any purple would work well... 

I'm NC 44/45 and use (all MAC):

Purples: 
Digit ...(me with digit on the lid)




and Parfait amour which I use all the time (on me and my little sis she's NW something)







Blues: Freshwater I really like... here's a picture of me wearing it...





And also Parrot - I bought it just to buy it and I heart it!

Hope that helped a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, you're so pretty. I love your skin. Do you use mac's MSF powder? If so what color.  I'm interested in getting the msf powder.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for answering my question, I know I'll be broke soon.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 17, 2008)

I do use the MSF powder - NC 45. But right now it's too dark for me (I'm an NC 44 during the winter)... and I usually use it to set my liquid foundation. Other than that, I don't use it alone. Unless I bought a lighter shade...


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 19, 2008)

be sure and check out nice vice from the fafi- it is so pretty and purple- love it!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 15, 2008)

I LOVE the blue look my girl Tati is wearing in her profile pic, She's a MAC artist and is HOT!!! Here's her myspace page.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 18, 2008)

CellyCell - you and your sis are so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You both have great skin!


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 19, 2008)

IM NC 45 AND I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE PLUM DRESSING (MAC) AND VIOLET PIGMENT. AND AS FOR BLUES ELECTRIC EEL IS FAB AND SO IS FRESHWATER. FRESHWATER IS GREAT FOR EVERYDAY. IF YOU WANT A BLUE TO USE THAT ISNT SO "BRIGHT" TRY CONTRAST AND DEEP TRUTH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgirl* 

 
_Hello ladies, I'm new here. I was wondering what blue or purple eyeshadow is the favorite of NC45 ladies. Please if possible, provide the name and brand. I'm looking for a blue and purple eyeshadow that looks great on my skintone. Thanks ladies in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## IvyTrini (Mar 19, 2008)

Other good colours to try:

Blue: 
Nehru

Purple:
Smoke Signals Pigment (it's LE but I saw it on the MAC website today, its matte but its amazing!)
Fig.1
Deep Purple (Pro Pigment)


----------



## milamonster (Mar 19, 2008)

im nw 45 so maybe you will like these colors too:

purples:
Milani Shock, MAc smoke ring

used them here
http://specktra.net/f166/sea-urchin-fotd-78073/

blues:

this might not be helpful but i love this blue from nixie cosmetics. i got it in a pallete from someone but i narrowed down the color and it's either electric blue or azure
i used it in this fotd
http://specktra.net/f166/blue-reflection-woc-88024/


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_CellyCell - you and your sis are so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You both have great skin!_

 

Thanks you!


----------



## makeupgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_im nw 45 so maybe you will like these colors too:

purples:
Milani Shock, MAc smoke ring

used them here
http://specktra.net/f166/sea-urchin-fotd-78073/

blues:

this might not be helpful but i love this blue from nixie cosmetics. i got it in a pallete from someone but i narrowed down the color and it's either electric blue or azure
i used it in this fotd
http://specktra.net/f166/blue-reflection-woc-88024/_

 

You're so pretty, thanks for the info.


----------



## makeupgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I LOVE the blue look my girl Tati is wearing in her profile pic, She's a MAC artist and is HOT!!! Here's her myspace page. 




_

 
That's a good look, and she's pretty. Thanks


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 3, 2008)

Purples-Sketch, Beauty marked, Diana Ross Quad, Take Wings Quad
Blues-Storm Watch with Club, 
I am just getting into blues, I ordered Blue Storm and I am so/so about it...


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I forgot Plum Dressing and Smoke Signals for purples


----------



## couturesista (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm Addicted To Belle Azzure(le) And Electric Eel Both Colors Are Very Bright And Vibrant, I'm A Nc50, Msf Deep Dark


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

I really like the HIP duo in Showy, Iman's Navy, Shock by Milani. 

I agree that Amethyst from Maybelline is relly pretty too. And I really like Fertile by MAC for smokies

*Update*

Add to list: Ben Nye Cosmic Blue, Urban Decay Goddess and Adore, MAC Deep Truth and the solid blue from Sea and Sky (Yea, I'm really into blues now, lol!)


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mac Beautiful Iris e/s
Mac Violet Pigment
Mac Stars n Rocket
Mac Creme de Violet


----------



## shedevil185 (Aug 25, 2008)

Shadowy Lady and L'Oreal's Midnight Sky are my favorite for a smoky eye. I also like Deep Truth.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 25, 2008)

I know this is old, but if you have access to youtube, Erin aka Scandalous Beauty has a farewell vlog wearing the MES duo (forget the name) and she looks good.  I bought that and the Nars lips just cos.  Also, TriniCandi or something has a tutorial with blue wearing L'Oreal HIP in Roaring and she looks good too.  I have purple from MAFE and I really like their line.  HTH!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I know this is old, but if you have access to youtube, Erin aka Scandalous Beauty has a farewell vlog wearing the MES duo (forget the name) and she looks good.  I bought that and the Nars lips just cos.  Also, TriniCandi or something has a tutorial with blue wearing L'Oreal HIP in Roaring and she looks good too.  I have purple from MAFE and I really like their line.  HTH!_

 
Erin's vid was with Sea and Sky and it was GORGEOUS!... 

I'm thinking about getting Roaring, cuz of Candice's video too now...


----------

